# coins in washing machine



## Monica (Oct 15, 2011)

Help - we have coins stuck in the washing machine under the drum. There's no way of getting them out other than waiting for it to eventually end up in the filter.

Should we call a plumber or should we just get a new machine???? Or third option - do nothing and see what happens?


----------



## Steff (Oct 15, 2011)

Id call a plumber he will be less expensive then a new machine x,problem with washing machines is alot of people just put the washing in and forget about it, nip off to the shop etc etc, so if something does go wrong you would not know.Certainly worth getting someone to look at it 

Good luck


----------



## gail1 (Oct 15, 2011)

have you got insurance on it if so i would call plumer if not leave it for next wash and see how it goes


----------



## Ellie Jones (Oct 15, 2011)

Well I've got the same problem..

But heck am I'm going to call a plumber out, they eventually work themsevels out... 

The weight of the coin isn't enough to throw out the balance of the drum more so because it's sat between the outer drum which is static, and the inner drum that rotates..  And it is mainly being swished around by the water in the drum..

In my household this is quite a regular occurance, my last washing machine survived over 13 years of it without harm...  It was still in perfect working order when I got rid of it never broken down or been repaired in any way, the only reason I got rid of it was it was replaced with my dads much newer (1 year old) washing machine when he died..

Oh when it gets into the fileter, when you retrive it have plenty of towels as I've do find that even that it doesn't block the filter completely it does actually back up some of the waste water... So open filter with plent of towels underneath to soak up


----------



## FM001 (Oct 15, 2011)

My wife never checks the pockets of my children's clothes and end up with all kinds of foreign objects in the machine, usually they'll work there way to the filter but if in doubt call out a repair man.


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 15, 2011)

If you feel brave, you can tip the machine up at about 30 degrees or so, in order to see the bottom hose connected to the drum.

Get some pliers and undo the big clamp on the hose, wriggle it off the drum connection and then rotate the drum until you can either fiddle the coins out or upright the machine and rotate the drum so the coins drop out.

Then replace the hose and the clamp. Should keep you busy for the afternoon and you get to see what the inside of your washine machine looks like. I've done it a million times, along with dismantling the pump, the door, replacing an inlet valve, fixing the motor, etc, etc.

I love washing machines. 

Rob


----------



## MeanMom (Oct 15, 2011)

Monica if you dont have insurance I would just leave it (unless you feel like DIY repairs). Doubt the coins will do any damage to the drum but they will eventually block the filter  - this happened to me a couple of years ago tho' Ive no idea how the coin got there as I always check (or how long it took to block) Luckily I have insurance on everything via British Gas so I never have to  pay It covers my plumbing too which is ancient so it has been well worth the expence
Defenitely not time for new machine


----------



## Monica (Oct 15, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> If you feel brave, you can tip the machine up at about 30 degrees or so, in order to see the bottom hose connected to the drum.
> 
> Get some pliers and undo the big clamp on the hose, wriggle it off the drum connection and then rotate the drum until you can either fiddle the coins out or upright the machine and rotate the drum so the coins drop out.
> 
> ...




Rob, fancy coming round and do that for me????


----------



## Monica (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you all for your ideas!! I'll just continue washing as normal and hope the coins will come out "naturally".

I it floods, it'll only flood the garage


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 15, 2011)

Monica said:


> Rob, fancy coming round and do that for me????


 
I've often thought of becoming a washing machine repairman. There's not really a lot to them and the ones Ive had and played with are all very similar. 

The only thing you need to watch is if it flies around too much, it can get stuck and cause a few small dents in the inner drum. Maybe give the drum a few spins by hand now and then to see if it will fall through to the filter.

Rob


----------



## Monica (Oct 15, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Maybe give the drum a few spins by hand now and then to see if it will fall through to the filter.
> 
> Rob



OH has already done that. Can't hear anything now, but the last one hasn't come out yet.


----------

